# Temperature



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello all, i am just new to herps and i have a baby childrens python Yasmin hehe. i bought a heat mat and thermometer with 2 probes for accuracy at both ends. I do not have a thermostat simply becoz i dont no how you attach them to the mat where do you purchuse them and or get them installed because my tank at the hotter end temp varies too much. Im in newcastle if any one knows how to do this stuff id appriciate a hand. If any one knows what happens in summer, ie how to keep it at right temp i think it will get wayy too hot here so id like to know before it gets hot! So i can get organised

Other then that Yasmins about the shed hehe her eyes have gone whitish and its the first time ive seen it so im excited hehe and i moved her water to the hot end so more humidity i think were all set! I attached a pic of boosm buddies!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Gordon, you can get a simple thermostat from any decent pet shop that sells reptile-related stuff, and all you need to do is plug the heat-mat cord into the thermostat, and the themostat into the mains - the thermostat, if it's a "probe" type (and they're the simplest to use) is simply a circuit-breaker between the mains and the heat source, and is temperature activated. You won't have to do any special wiring.

Jamie.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

they are a very nice pair indeed, love those bossum buddies.

A hint for you thou, you shouldnt play with it when its on shed.

If you conect a dimmer to the mat rather than a thermostat,(horrible things they are), you can just adjust the heat so the snake has a constant warm spot,(only 20% of tank or less), and when the room that your snake lives in gets to 30 degrees or more just turn it off. when it drops to about 28 turn it back on. You will soon work out what time of day/year this happens and can use a timer to turn it off and on.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

OK OK TrueBlue... I was just suggesting a way that didn't need any wiring... I have to say I'm not a big fan of thermostats either, but not quite as firm about it as TB! They do serve some purpose if you can't be around you critters all day every day...

J.


----------



## Rennie (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site, with pics like those :shock: I'm sure you'll get plenty of offers of help, I'd love to come and, errr, help you myself but I'm stuck at work and its a fair distance from here. :lol:


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 5, 2006)

I think you need to lower the temperature a little :twisted:


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 5, 2006)

you've come to a good place to get info. everyone here is very knowlegable and helpful.
Congratulations on your first snake!


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: Temperature*



stencorp69 said:


> I think you need to lower the temperature a little :twisted:



Pfffffttt hahaha 

I am at the moment using dimmers with all of my cords and matts and I use timers with the globes.

You just need to note the weather changes in your area and adjust the dimmer/timer when required.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Temperature*

im confused, at wat a dimmer is? how do u attach it to the mat ? haha sydneys not that far Rennie!! and why cant i play with yassy when shes going to shed in the next few days i playd with her yesturday and her eyes were whitish but i thought id leave her now is it bad to play with them when they shed i no they go blind but she loves me haha


----------



## krusty (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Temperature*

that second pic should be in the photo comp it would win hands down with or with out the snake in it.....imo..lol
you could just buy a probe thermostat as all you have to do is plug the heat mat
straight in to it ,put the probe under the mat then plug the thermostat in to the wall
set your temp and away you go.nice and safe.......


----------



## raptor (Sep 5, 2006)

:roll: Whatever


----------



## newbe (Sep 5, 2006)

*temp*

I live in the bay if you still need some help.
I currently own 3 Diamond pythons and have 3/4 finished a 1.2m square enclosure.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

snake? what snake? i don't see any snake in the second pic, pmsl.............

hey rob, you should fly down and set up the heating for gordon for free, come on rob, we all know how you like bikini's, ummm i mean snakes, pmsl..............

sorry gordon, after being a member for awhile you will know what i mean............

cheers,
steve..............


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 5, 2006)

I got to the pictures and forgot what the question was.....


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

come on gordon, put the dam snake away and show us a full pic, we all just LOVE bikinis here. (and expensive frilly knickers). :lol: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

pmsl.......... right to the point there rob, don't be shy,


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 5, 2006)

:lol: Wow you really know how to make an entrance :lol: 

ive forgotton the point of this thread, but you must know that all new members must post a full body (and face) pic of themselves in a Bikinii.

come on now we've all done it.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

bahahaha tara moss style hey.. but you say without the snake then there would be no point to posting it on a snake site i thought it was cool that she liked my top haha im bored and my names sarah haha gordons a crak up imagine a girl named gordon


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 5, 2006)

Well Sarah, I think we can all make an exception in your case!
By all means feel free to post up a storm of bikini shots with ur cute wee snake in the pictures then.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 5, 2006)

snake site????? this is a snake site??? I don't remember any talk about snakes.... :shock:  

8)


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

hello sara, im rob, very nice snake you have there but he seems to of unbalanced your bikini top, and hell in a bikini expert, (ask anyone here, its true), and id be willing to adjust it for you for no charge at all. :wink: :twisted:


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

and rob, you can adjust the heating also can't you? 

hi sarah, welcome and nice to meet you, don't worry about rob, he's harmless and just loves bikini's, you wouldn't think he's almost turning 84 would you, pmsl............

feel free to post as many pics as you want of yourself and your bikini, i meant your snake, lol, 

cheers,
steve........


----------



## Mangles (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

Thats one lucky snake.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

haha nah she can unbalance it as much as she wants hahaha ill be right rob !! hahaha kiwicam u calld my widdle yassy wee little snake how cute hahaha wee widdle yassy hahahaha i love her so muchs and rob just said i cant handle her but i cant not im addicted!


----------



## Rennie (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

You can come and handle my snake instead....


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

but sara, theres something falling out the other side. I can help, trust me.!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

hahahaha what the hell does pmsl mean


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

u can fix my top if u fix my temps in my tank


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

that is strickly top fixing too


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

post a pic and we will tell you. :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

ok, done, ill be on the next plane down to new castle. pick me up at the airport VERY SOON. :shock:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

a pic of my tank? no i want sum1 to come n do it haha


----------



## Rennie (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: temp*



Gordon said:


> hahahaha what the hell does pmsl mean



pmsl means I'm urinating my self laughing


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

no silly a bikini pic.

What tank.????


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: temp*



TrueBlue said:


> but sara, theres something falling out the other side.



On further inspection I don't think anything is 'falling' anywhere! 

I think the bikini is being repelled by some strange and wonderful force of nature...which, after I discover it's consituents, I will bottle it! 8)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: temp*

On further inspection I don't think anything is 'falling' anywhere! 

I think the bikini is being repelled by some strange and wonderful force of nature...which, after I discover it's consituents, I will bottle it! 

what the hell>? does all that heebigeebi mean?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: temp*

your right kiwicam nothings "falling" out at all, on further inspection the bikini top is actally being lifted by that wonderful force of nature. Put me down for a few bottles.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: temp*

wait till summer when i get a good tan then i might post a bikini pic for all of u including the snake hahaha its definatly the feature of the pic!


----------



## nightowl (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: temp*

maybe the earth's gravity wasn't working that day?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: temp*

bahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahha u guys are a crack up thats a classic!!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: temp*

Nothing like chatting on the topic of... of... what's the topic again?


----------



## zulu (Sep 5, 2006)

*re Temperature*

I wish i was that little childrens python ha ha, heres a pic of a dimmer gordon they are available from the herp shop,cant wait till summer :lol:


----------



## Seven_neves (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

Some of you guys are really starved for it aren't you???

Sheesh...


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

Haha, good watching all the guys clambering for attention :lol:


----------



## nightowl (Sep 5, 2006)

hey hey.....(/me backs away)....I was just helping the guys out by giving a scientific explanation regarding gravity and 'falling out' !!

/me sits at work thinking of his wonderful girlfriend and the happy life they have together..... :wink:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

so with the dimmer it doesnt have temp control? just a little knob that does what exactly? how much am i looking?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 5, 2006)

What did you say about a little knob?

it does not have a temp control as such, but works like a "dimmer switch" on a light.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

oh i get it yea so u dim the heat why not temp why is it so difficult how come htey cant make it all in 1 on the heat mat coz obviously it needs it whoever designed it is stupid for not putting it in haha


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

hey Gordon. Any more pics to jog everyones memory? :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't see why you don't just use a thermostat - then there's no wiring, no mess and no stress. My thermostat probe sit in the tank and measures air temp... When the air temp falls below 26'C the heat mat comes on... That not only saves electricity but is far more 'continuous'. When you use a dimmer, the electricity NOT used by your heat pad is just used up in your dimmer switch. So really, you're not saving electricity at all. Sorry... but it's true! But on the positive side you have a cooler temperature. The thermostat involves no testing, no playing, no finicky puddling around maybe having it on half, then full, then three quarters... nah.... the thermostat plugs right in to the wall... The probe in the tank... The heat pad into the plug of the thermostat and set the dial and BINGO was his namo... It's easier, mess free, probably cheaper in the long run when you count the saved electricity and above all... they look fine, have a red light... ooooh.. the red light... it looks good! 

ps - now you have given me an idea for a photo with my GF and snake... i will show her your photos first (HAHAHA - god.. i don't think i will even tell her this site exists....)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

hahaha bingo was his namo... my snakes a model! is your snake as sexy as mine?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

Mine is called Peyote, she's GOOOOOORGOUS.... Wanna see her...? 

I would get her to pose on my boxer shorts... but... hehe...

Maybe we can swap for a day... you can train mine in the art of bikini hugging and I can play with yours... and Yasmin and I can just go out for the day


----------



## zulu (Sep 5, 2006)

*re Temperature*



slim6y said:


> I don't see why you don't just use a thermostat - then there's no wiring, no mess and no stress. My thermostat probe sit in the tank and measures air temp... When the air temp falls below 26'C the heat mat comes on... That not only saves electricity but is far more 'continuous'. When you use a dimmer, the electricity NOT used by your heat pad is just used up in your dimmer switch. So really, you're not saving electricity at all. Sorry... but it's true! But on the positive side you have a cooler temperature. The thermostat involves no testing, no playing, no finicky puddling around maybe having it on half, then full, then three quarters... nah.... the thermostat plugs right in to the wall... The probe in the tank... The heat pad into the plug of the thermostat and set the dial and BINGO was his namo... It's easier, mess free, probably cheaper in the long run when you count the saved electricity and above all... they look fine, have a red light... ooooh.. the red light... it looks good!
> 
> ps - now you have given me an idea for a photo with my GF and snake... i will show her your photos first (HAHAHA - god.. i don't think i will even tell her this site exists....)


 Goddam your a genious slim,its all so clear now,bingo,ha ha do whatever its a lost cause trying to explain surface temps to air temps,use your probe,you know you really want to :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: re Temperature*



zulu said:


> Goddam your a genious slim,its all so clear now,bingo,ha ha do whatever its a lost cause trying to explain surface temps to air temps,use your probe,you know you really want to :lol:



Probe already in use...  and only have one! I don't share my probes with anyone, you never know what you'll catch when you spread ya probe around...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: re Temperature*



> Maybe we can swap for a day... you can train mine in the art of bikini hugging


does yours bite i dont ever wanna be bitten


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: re Temperature*

oh coz a nipple cripple from a snake would hurttt sooooo much


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

Looked at that 2nd pic and for some reason started thinking about pearl necklaces &amp; was wondering where it got to? you had 1 in the 1st pic


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

i thought it not wise to let your snake mix with your puppies


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 5, 2006)

i was so waiting for a pearl necklace comment :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

yes i noticed the missing pearl necklace too, but just couldnt find the right words that would be appropriate for this site. :shock:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

they were seperate days people settle down with the pearls hahaha


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

Right.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: temp*

left


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe with all the entendre's and innuendo that someone hasn't smacked this thread. 

Reminder to all the women herpers out there- if you're an attention seeker- post pics of yourself half naked and act all bimbo. 

Seems to work like a charm here.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

yea its fun... so is calling people you dont no bimbo!!


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 5, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I can't believe with all the entendre's and innuendo that someone hasn't smacked this thread.
> 
> Reminder to all the women herpers out there- if you're an attention seeker- post pics of yourself half naked and act all bimbo.
> 
> Seems to work like a charm here.



I think that as a bit harsh A.L and quite rude to a new member


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

Rude? 

Donkey- re read some of the dirty things being said to the 'new member'. Then call me rude.


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 5, 2006)

Greenwillow, you need to follow up you prudy back shots like Gordon did....methinks.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 5, 2006)

i like bikinis.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

> i like bikinis.


----------



## Miffy (Sep 5, 2006)

You can handle my snake anytime :twisted:


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

i love rob because he loves bikinis, 

man life would be so boring if it was run by bimbo haters, 

post a pic of your bikini AntaresiaLady 

we will do the same for you,


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

im not a bimbo steve and bimbo haters can die coz bimbos are funny


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Gordon. :shock: How you doin' princess? :wink:


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 5, 2006)

> I can't believe with all the entendre's and innuendo that someone hasn't smacked this thread.
> 
> Reminder to all the women herpers out there- if you're an attention seeker- post pics of yourself half naked and act all bimbo.
> 
> Seems to work like a charm here.



Oh come on Marie - why would you even bother commenting, everyone knows its just a laugh - even Gordon/Sara. Pull the claws back in! Why does it even bother you that see maybe seeking attention? You've got plenty of posts


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

Gee what a response. Just an airhead posting photos of her boobs to get attention and you're all hanging around like dogs after a b****h in heat. Sad really that it's taken so much of your time...

J.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

hi sarah,
sorry didn't mean you were a bimbo, lol, 

come on jamie, don't you think theres enough bad things in life without you and others trying to bag some members trying to have a bit of fun, 
i know you have a life, but hell it must be boring as hell..............

thats right, only the elite can have fun here, we have offended the elite, you really know how to try and bring down new members, maybe you should remember that you were new once and also younger, well i think you might have been,


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 5, 2006)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Just an airhead posting photos of her boobs to get attention and you're all hanging around like dogs after a b****h in heat.



But they're such great boobs. 





Pythoninfinite said:


> Sad really that it's taken so much of your time...



True, but i can't think of anything better i could have done for the last hour than stare at that pic.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

HAHAHAAHA OK well im kinda glad i made people smile hahahahaha how many of you made some1 smile today ha well i think i made like 1000 hahaha so well cheers


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 5, 2006)

You made me smile princess, and i'd love to return the favour one day. :wink:


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

> Just an airhead posting photos of her boobs to get attention and you're all hanging around like dogs after a b****h in heat. Sad really that it's taken so much of your time...




Here come the claws. Lighten up a little hey


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

> thats right, only the elite can have fun here,




good call, the elite can fjndhijbfruyherufbuhfkeljndkjcvuhywfuidvhjdkjbhewewvbuwvubhyeibu my ihjbfiirjknrvipvccvuhybcobecgewy


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

Isn't there another site that you can visit to carry on with all this crap. No claws at all, just a frank observation. I can't believe that a picture with a pair of tits can go to 6 pages on a reptile site. Weird and sad. Thanks for your observations about my life Steve, it's actually quite a rich life, and includes quite a good sense of humour as well. Quite social, not boring, not religious, definitely not conservative. What I see here isn't funny at all, maybe it would bring a smile if it went for a page, but christ, it's one of the longest threads for days. Maybe she is just a bit smarter than you all after all.

J.


----------



## alby (Sep 5, 2006)

i think everyone needs to get of jamies back 
he was only expressiing his opinion ......just like all of u were about gordo and her fantastic body 
everyone is entiled to there opinions so lay off ...


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't wait to catch you in when your back in Sydney, Jamie!!!!!!!!!!

Would a thread with a picture of a python near the groin of a guy last this long or would it get deleted????? Alby??????????? Wanna hold my Brutus?????

Simone.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2006)

it is very amusing


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

I just heard ManPower are recruiting. I'm going for it. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 5, 2006)

I know what you mean Jamie but after a while everyone here becomes pretty good friends (or enemies) and naturally you want to chat about things other than reptiles (as friends do), this is why we have a chit chat forum. In fact Slateman himself has said that the chit chat is what makes APS the best around (or something along those lines). I don't think anyone can argue with that. JMO of course.


----------



## mjoy_52 (Sep 5, 2006)

> i think everyone needs to get of jamies back
> he was only expressiing his opinion ......just like all of u were about gordo and her fantastic body
> everyone is entiled to there opinions so lay off ...


i agree... there is way to much politics here and not enough personal opinions and more of a "comunity" feel rather than a strict private school


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll bump it up for you Alby!!!!!!!!!!

Simone


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 5, 2006)

I would post in your thread alby...

cheers
Simon


----------



## Kyro (Sep 5, 2006)

> yeaha i might get my jungle and hang him off my shaft and see how many pages i get i reckon id get fu.ck all


You wouldn't even get 1 page before it was deleted by mods


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

come on boys, be happy or gay will you, 

come on alby, i bet if you did it and it wasn't nude you would make all the women happy here, 

it's funny how i get flamed because i had a negitive thing to say about a member for taking a snake to school, but mr jamie can do the same and gets defended, just doesn't messure up, 

bows down to the elite...............


----------



## alby (Sep 5, 2006)

yeaha i know but if its a girl doing it the rules sorta get lost in most peoples ball sack


----------



## alby (Sep 5, 2006)

steve6610 said:


> come on boys, be happy or gay will you,
> 
> come on alby, i bet if you did it and it wasn't nude you would make all the women happy here,
> 
> ...



hahaha stevo maybe just maybe but i dont think it would stay up for too long hehehehehe you didnt get flamed big guy well not from me anyways hahaha elite whos the elite its not me i tell u im just the APS clown hehehhe :lol: i love most people on here .......lets all have a APS cuddle or lick or something


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm so glad i have webcam now Alby!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

can we be friends alby?


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

lol, come on alby, i bet you would get heaps of replys from the lady members, it's just that most men don't put things up, lol, 

come on now, how about putting a pic of yourself without a shirt on with your snake around you,


----------



## alby (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahahaha
do u know how temping it is


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 5, 2006)

no worries alby, i didn't mean you had flamed me, lol, but it does happen, 

not sure about the lick thing, lol, but a hug would be ok, lol,


----------



## alby (Sep 5, 2006)

o do you think a snake would look good here on my towel hahahaha or would he be too hot


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

Holy Hell i'm bumped up......Damn girls we gotta vote on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 5, 2006)

We need more pics to vote, come on guys, bring it on


----------



## Kyro (Sep 5, 2006)

Any attention seekers out there??? come on AP  :wink:


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

Nah Kyro, i like what i see that'll do me just fine............

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

well bu g g a r this... Im out when ya throw a photo up like that... I do have a semi naked one of me too... lol... but... ummmm... there's no snake in it either... but it's at Lake Tinaroo and I hear there's loads of Red Bellied Black Snakes in the area... so does that count? What's the prise if we post semi naked pics of us here?


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

Well pics or it didn't happen- you have to show them...........

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

Notice somewhere (out of camera shot) there's a pic of a Red Bellied Black Snake in stricking pose ready to snap at a baby bandicoot - see it???)

I feel all dirty now.. im off to have a shower


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

eat this


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

consider myself eaten


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahha slimey.....by a skinny punk alien in chinese market imitation undies....


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm Alby for mine but slim6y you might be able to change my mind if there are more pics

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG... well don't s^!t me into those then... unless you were lying about then being chinese market imitation undies... actually.. no I wouldn't even be caught DEAD in those CKs hehe...


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahahahaha.


----------



## chaps76 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well what can i say that hasn`t beeen said in the other eight pages........ oh, oh i got it, GREAT PHOTO... really GREAT PHOTO. oh yeah, and a beatiful snake too!!! :wink: :lol: :lolgordons photo`s not the guy photos)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

Gawd, what have you started Alby??? Thanks for the kind words though! Apparently I'm the elite here, nice that the quality is recognised by that defensive bunch of clowns out there, and of course the all-pervasive alienponk had to have his little say, pointless as it usually is. But I don't think I've ever flamed you Steve, have I?

Looking forward to seeing you and Claudie on the weekend Albs. Id heard that you already had a jungle around your shaft kiddo? Or maybe you've done a bit of clearfelling???

Cheers, Jamie.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> hahahha slimey.....by a skinny punk alien in chinese market imitation undies....



HAHAHA... Is that the quickest way into your pants AP... to be eaten by u... eeeek... I can't believe I said that....


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 5, 2006)

Someone called me a prude  That's Pollyanna Prude to you, thankyou


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Go Elitist, oops i mean Jamie!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> mmmmmmmmmm Alby for mine but slim6y you might be able to change my mind if there are more pics
> 
> Simone.



More Pics???

What's a guy gotta do to get some attention around here... I don't know if I have any more pics of red bellied black snakes... i might have a death adder or two???


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

> But I don't think I've ever flamed you Steve, have I?




no just 50 other people champion....thanks for the vote of confidence i really like you too mate

and yes those ck's are fakers, no lies.....bought them in shanghai 5 sets for 6 bucks......think i got a rolex with a spelling mistake thrown in as well


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

The more the merrier Slim6y, bring it on

Simone.


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

do it slimey as long as they arent fake undies you will be crowned champion of the topless posters


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

LMAO - nah.. they're real... ummmm.... real.... (most likely) Warehouse ones!!! no immies here!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

In fact I could auction them in the For Sale section


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

You only have to mention alienponk to get him hammering away at the keyboard, just loves the attention.

J.


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

just sign them "steve Irwin", and auction them on ebay you'll make a mint


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

> You only have to mention alienponk to get him hammering away at the keyboard, just loves the attention.



close, actually i just love giving it to people who think they are better than me....if you didnt want the attention you wouldnt be calling my name biaaaatch...so there ya go, that makes you the grandmaster of attention seeking


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

For Sale - Pair of boxers, most likely purchased originally from The Warehouse (Where Everyone Gets A Bargain).... Now you too can have a signed pair of SLiM6y boxers (as pictured under those shorts in previous photo somewhere on this thread talking about Temperature and Breasts)... Will sell to highest, or second highest... Or any bidder! (unwashed)


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahha....i'll swap a pair of two year old secomdhand calvin Kreins for em.......


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

ummmm... nah... mine are only a year old, and I bet you washed yours!


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

ive never washed em, but my lovely wifey has many times.....but they are fakers so they are gettin real fragile....you can almost see my bits through em.....maybe thats why she keeps washing em so much...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't have a wife, needless to say mine don't get washed.... Needless to say again my bits don't 'almost get seen' through them... Unfair swap....


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 5, 2006)

If you say so alienponk. I defer to your HUGE intellect, which is on show here for us all to see, all night, EVERY NIGHT. Shouldn't you be studying or posing in front of as many mirrors as you can find?


> actually i just love giving it to people who think they are better than me....if you didnt want the attention you wouldnt be calling my name biaaaatch



That's an unseemly little tantrum alienponk... and what is it you love giving to people who think they're better than you?

What stage were you dancing on before you found APS? Maybe they want you back?

J.


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

thats three posts in a row full of flames....i can see you frothing at the mouth as you frantically type full of spelling errors and anger....i dont dance, i just laugh at your insecurity...kiss kiss sweetie keep it up i'll be the one pointing and laughing as your anger mounts to the point of paranoia


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

> Unfair swap....


 
yeah , but who gets the better deal....it gets cold sometimes man....


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

this is as much as people will see of me without me knowint their name :lol:


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

and its sideways


----------

